# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I have to say, I love it! Great work DaBullz.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I have to say, I love it! Great work DaBullz.


Love your own forums PhillyPhanatic 

-Petey


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

lol,its its really good now .


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Petey said:


> Love your own forums PhillyPhanatic
> 
> -Petey


What can I say? I'm easy. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How long have we had that team motto? "We have 'The Answer!'" I think it's gotten boring. Maybe we can come up with some better ones and have a vote for a new motto?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about we get what the Bulls forum has. The sidebar with the team roster and links to all the players?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Post the links here in the form:

URL
Text the link should show

I'll do the players myself.

You guys know better than I do what are the good newspaper sites or other sixers' sites to link to.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.sixers.com
Sixers.com

http://www.mcall.com/sports/basketball/
Allentown Morning Call

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/teams/page/PHI
CBS Sportsline

http://www.courierpostonline.com/prosports/sixers/
Courier Post

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?brd=1671&pag=460&dept_id=74949&nr=1&nostat=1
Daily Local News

http://www.delawareonline.com/newsjournal/sports/specials/sixers/index.html
Delaware Online

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=phi
ESPN.com

http://www.pennlive.com/sixers/
Pennlive.com

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/
Philly.com

http://www.phillyburbs.com/pb-dyn/section.cfm?id=100&tmpl=sixers
Phillyburbs.com

http://www.pennlive.com/weblogs/sixers/
Sixers Shots Weblog

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/teams/76ers/
Sports Illustrated.com

If I can find some more, I'll list them.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> http://www.sixers.com
> Sixers.com
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/sports/basketball/
> ...


Nice list PhillyPhanatic.

How about links to the player profiles on NBA.com too? Or would that be too much on the sidebar?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Nice list PhillyPhanatic.
> 
> How about links to the player profiles on NBA.com too? Or would that be too much on the sidebar?


DaBullz said he'll take care of that.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> DaBullz said he'll take care of that.


Oh, sorry. I missed that part.

Thanks DaBullz!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't test all the links on the left. I think I got 'em right. Report any that are broken in any way.

I will do the players soon, after I can get the updated rosters. Probably tomorrow night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, this is one of the best looking forums, IMO.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> BTW, this is one of the best looking forums, IMO.


Thanks, we owe a lot of that credit to you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the gold and the gold text on blue background. The team logo is awesome.

It just turned out good ;-)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I agree the forum looks great now.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Typo on the sidebar, Courier Post is spelt wrong.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Typo on the sidebar, Courier Post is spelt wrong.


No it isn't ;-)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Let's have a link to the Hip Hop forum under 'See Also'.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Let's have a link to the Hip Hop forum under 'See Also'.


http://shop.store.yahoo.com/craftideas/do3253.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/craftideas/do3253.html


You're such a goof. :rofl:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/craftideas/do3253.html


What is it? It won't load for me.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I like the gold and the gold text on blue background. The team logo is awesome.
> 
> It just turned out good ;-)


I agree, I don't like the gold much on the Sixers uniforms, but I say it does work well on this forum. And about those links..

You have Delaware Online pointing towards the Daily News site. Delaware Online is:
http://www.delawareonline.com/newsjournal/sports/specials/sixers/index.html

I don't think the New York Post has a Sixers page, and it looks like you missed out on the Allentown Morning Call link:
http://www.mcall.com/sports/basketball/

That'll be all. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can we strip Philly Phanatic of his CM powers, while we're changing the forums? :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Report link errors here.

Added the player links on the left.

NEW ROSTER ;-)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Report link errors here.
> 
> Added the player links on the left.
> 
> NEW ROSTER ;-)


You spelled "Dalembert" wrong.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Can we strip Philly Phanatic of his CM powers, while we're changing the forums? :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you guys want to have the pictures of our players on the top? I've seen it on other team forums and it might be nice. Except we could use the pictures from NBA.com, I think the ones provided here are ugly.


----------

